# Time to Surface



## Captain Dunsel (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello there, folks. I'm Bill, a retired AF weather guy and a life-time airplane nut. I was born in 53, so I grew up when WWII aviation was still big fun - we all built Monogram, Lindberg, and Revell kits so we could play with them.

I started flying R/C in 1970, enlisted in 75, and married Micki, my dear wife (and fellow R/Cer) later that same year. We switched over to Electrics in 1987. She's a good flier, but hates to build; I'm a so-so flier, but I love building, so we make a good team. For the last few years, I've been on a Golden Age-WWII British kick (hence the HP Harrow in my avatar).

For about a year know, I've been lurking around this site, picking up useful info. For example, today I read the entire (!) worst plane of WWII thread. I figured it was time to come up from periscope depth and introduce myself, so "Hi!"

CD


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Capt! Sounds like you did your homework, checking things out. A few on here go R/C (I believe Thunder Thud is tops with that). Post some pics, join in, glad you're here!


----------



## magnocain (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome Captain. I looked into R/C until I bought a cheap flyer (about $50) and flew it twice and I crashed in straight down in the ground. Fixed it up, flew it right into a light pole. Then I realized if I were to buy something really expensive and crash it, no one in a 300 ft radius would be safe from me I be so mad.

But welcome to the site.


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there Captain and welcome


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome Captain!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2008)

Gidday Bill, welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site; glad to have you on board.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Bill. Good to have you aboard. I did a lot of U-control
flying as a youngster (I grew up in the 40's) and have toyed with the R/C idea
but decided I couldn't afford it. I like to build rubber powered stuff, but don't fly them either. Again, welcome....

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome bill


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome Capt., Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome mate.


----------

